# Klein CL2300 Clamp, Can't Zero DC Amps



## SlingBob (Jan 11, 2017)

I purchased a Klein CL2300 meter. Instructions show how to “zero” the DC Amps. But, it won’t zero. It shows -16 amps. Seems to work fine when I use it on welders leads. I’ve done this in the past with analog clamp gauges. Now, with digital, everything pretty well works the same, but can’t zero. I don’t remember having to zero the analog types. I’m not a professional electrician, I’m a welding inspector. I’ve done this a million times in the past, but “zeroing” a digital meter is all new to me.
1.	Should it show “zero”, when I zero it?
2.	Is it normal that it “not” show zero? Is it picking up stray signals?
3.	If this is normal, do I have to “add” that -16 amps to my final positive readings?
4.	What should I have for lunch?
Bob


----------



## SlingBob (Jan 11, 2017)

Oh yeah... I did read the instructions,,,, and followed them....


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Klein makes really good pliers... or they used to. I think the pliers arestill pretty goog actually.


----------



## SlingBob (Jan 11, 2017)

That's the reason I went with Klein, they always made good pliers.... ;-D
For the limited use I have for a clamp meter, I went a little cheaper than Fluke...


----------



## MCasey (Dec 7, 2016)

SlingBob said:


> That's the reason I went with Klein, they always made good pliers.... ;-D
> For the limited use I have for a clamp meter, I went a little cheaper than Fluke...


You get the quality you pay for. We buy our guys Fluke and never have issues unless they are damaged during shipping


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Do you mean it shows minus 16 amps? You typed -16.
I would put it on a known current carrying conductor and see if its accurate.
I used the DC function on my clamp many times. Never saw zero with clamp empty.
Close but not zero.
Thats the price you pay for digital technology.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

SlingBob said:


> Oh yeah... I did read the instructions,,,, and followed them....


You're lucky. I can't read Chinese.


----------



## SlingBob (Jan 11, 2017)

Yes, it is -16 amps (negative). I'm not sure if it is supposed to show dead on zero as does a volt meter, or whether it picks up stray signals when zero'd and empty. Or, maybe it's my magnetic personality. I've messed with this for a couple of weeks, and searched the internet to no avail. Whether I'm in my pickup, walking around in a field, or setting in my recliner, it doesn't go to zero when I press the zero button. It does beep, but I need to know I've got accuracy, and not just a cute R2D2 (star wars?) beep.


----------



## inetdog (Apr 13, 2016)

When you reverse the direction of the clamp on a wire carrying a known current do you get the same reading (but negative) or one differing by 32A?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## SlingBob (Jan 11, 2017)

> When you reverse the direction of the clamp on a wire carrying a known current do you get the same reading or one differing by 32A?


Good Question, I haven't paid any attention to that.... That'll be my next trial.... Why didn't I think of that...? I will advise when I find out...
And thank you...


----------



## SlingBob (Jan 11, 2017)

Well, as a matter of fact.... There does appear to be about 30 amps different when I turn it around on the same cable.... phunky crap.... I think I'm gonna shop for a Fluke...


----------



## inetdog (Apr 13, 2016)

SlingBob said:


> Well, as a matter of fact.... There does appear to be about 30 amps different when I turn it around on the same cable.... phunky crap.... I think I'm gonna shop for a Fluke...


That finding proves beyond any doubt that there is a problem with zeroing. 
Whether that is a defect in one unit or a problem with the design will probably remain unknown unless you make a warranty claim.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## SlingBob (Jan 11, 2017)

*Problem solved (maye temporarily)*

Klein suggested taking it to any vendor that deals in the products and they should exchange it. I walked into a tan and orange box store, they said no problem, go find one on the shelf and we'll just exchange it. They did. May not be the top of the line, but that's great customer service. Now if Ford and Chevy would do the same thing.....


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

SlingBob said:


> Klein suggested taking it to any vendor that deals in the products and they should exchange it. I walked into a tan and orange box store, they said no problem, go find one on the shelf and we'll just exchange it. They did. May not be the top of the line, but that's great customer service. Now if Ford and Chevy would do the same thing.....


That reminds me of Snap-on sockets being guaranteed for life. I have broken plenty of them and had them replaced free of charge. Then there was Craftsman, also lifetime warranty and about 1/10th the price and I've only broken like one. 

Top of the line is often skewed. You lucked out in the way they handled it. 

I'd never take the chance on a Klein meter, nor would I buy a Fluke screwdriver.


----------

